# Fire Richt?



## jiminbogart (Dec 3, 2011)

I like the guy and he does a good job.

I know a lot of UGA fans want his head.

What say the fateful?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2011)

I would worry more about that high school coach yall have. You know the one that has lost 3 straight to Richt!:cow:


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 3, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I would worry more about that high school coach yall have. You know the one that has lost 3 straight to Richt!:cow:



      

Let me get you a cryin' towel.


----------



## DDD (Dec 3, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> I like the guy and he does a good job.
> 
> I know a lot of UGA fans want his head.
> 
> What say the fateful?



I say we have beaten your Techies 10 out of the last 11 years and Richt owns Tech.

UGA owns Tech.

What else you want to know?:cow:


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> Let me get you a cryin' towel.



I have no clue what your talking about. Does it bother you that bad that i'm not crying. I've been around here a few years. When they lose i'm here and when they win! Keep trying Techie,,,,,,,:cow:


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> What else you want to know?:cow:



Did you read my post?

I live in Athens and a lot of the folks here call for his head every time georgia loses. I defend the guy.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 3, 2011)

another troll to add to the ignore list,DAWG fans do not feed this troll...


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 3, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Keep trying Techie,,,,,,,:cow:



Didn't you get the memo? I'm a Tiger now!:jump:


----------



## DDD (Dec 3, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> Did you read my post?
> 
> I live in Athens and a lot of the folks here call for his head every time georgia loses. I defend the guy.



You live in the little tiny town of Bogart.  

You are baiting every UGA fan on the board because Tech sucks.

No one is for firing Richt.  Good enough answer?  Now go watch Reggie Ball Junior highlights.:cow:


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> I like the guy and he does a good job.
> 
> I know a lot of UGA fans want his head.
> 
> What say the fateful?



Seriously ... go get a life!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> No one is for firing Richt.



You don't get out much do you?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 3, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Seriously ... go get a life!



Go get some thicker skin.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 3, 2011)

nickel back said:


> another troll to add to the ignore list,DAWG fans do not feed this troll...



True.

Never called for Richts head, no need to.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 3, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> True.
> 
> Never called for Richts head, no need to.



But a lot of Geogia fan did. That is a fact.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 3, 2011)

It's not CMR's fault that the state of Georgia doesn't produce NC level talent...


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 3, 2011)

Some examples:

http://firemarkricht.net/

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=47779644536

http://thesportsdebates.com/2010/09/28/the-fire-mark-richt-debate-expectations-outpace-mark-richt/

As I stated, I think the are crazy. CMR is a great coach.


----------



## tcward (Dec 3, 2011)

nickel back said:


> another troll to add to the ignore list,DAWG fans do not feed this troll...



Exactly! Please ignore!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 3, 2011)

tcward said:


> Exactly! Please ignore!





Try reading the threads.

Judge not...


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 3, 2011)

If anyone needs a look at their position, I would say BoBO. He looks like a genious when things are going good and an IDIOT when things go bad. He's horrible at adjusting when things go bad. just my opinion. Mark Richt... He has earned more time in Athens with his wins over FLA,AUB, TENN, and GT.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 3, 2011)

Any coach averaging 9-10 wins per season should get to stay as long as he wants.


----------



## sandhillmike (Dec 3, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg must be beside himself after this season, serve the Poochies right if the rumor of Richt and Penn State is true.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Sugar HillDawg must be beside himself after this season, serve the Poochies right if the rumor of Richt and Penn State is true.



Nice try!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 3, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Sugar HillDawg must be beside himself after this season, serve the Poochies right if the rumor of Richt and Penn State is true.



I told that rumor to a local UGA fan and she said "good!". I told her she was crazy.
Of course I had to send her a text "42-10!".


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Seriously ... go get a life!



Nice avatar muddy duck.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> Let me get you a cryin' towel.




Sounds like you should get your own crying towel... Funny how a techie jumps on a bandwagon as fast as he can.. Are you lil joey's brother??  What I think is you should go find your buddy and make sure he puts up the UGA avatar that he is suppose to tonight...

Us Dawgs talk the talk and we follow through.. We lost to the #1 team... And you guys will always lose to us..


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> Go get some thicker skin.



Sport, my skin is plenty thick.  Your comment was stupid even for a 6 year old. You take idjit to a whole new level.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2011)

Matthew6 said:


> Nice avatar muddy duck.



Yes sir, I am man enough to wear what I bet and unlike little techie fans, I don't go gloat about other teams who are FAR superior to my own team getting beaten by a highly ranked opponent.

I guess I did ask the impossible ... I mean come on ... if you are a Tech fan, how do you find the meaning of life?


----------



## safebuilder (Dec 4, 2011)

Richt should not be fired....said it before (after S. Carolina) and say it again...he is a great coach


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2011)

Fire Richt?  No.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 4, 2011)

No, but I'd give him a 2 year extension and tell him if he doesn't bring us a NC by then he's gone. It's been ELEVEN years and I don't give a rip about his record. I'm like most of the Dawg fans on here who want the HARDWARE!!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 4, 2011)

Tech fans know that college is for an education. Sports are extra.

I worked at Lockheed-Martin in Marietta, Ga for 2.9 years. I learned that the mechanics wore UGA and the Engineers from GT told them what to do. I loved it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> No, but I'd give him a 2 year extension and tell him if he doesn't bring us a NC by then he's gone. It's been ELEVEN years and I don't give a rip about his record. I'm like most of the Dawg fans on here who want the HARDWARE!!



McGarity is not going to do business like that.  Nor should he.  You can't give a guy an extension and then tell him "Win a NC or else."  If McGarity did that, it would serve him right if Richt gave him the finger, packed up his office and drove off in his Ford truck.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> Tech fans know that college is for an education. Sports are extra.
> 
> I worked at Lockheed-Martin in Marietta, Ga for 2.9 years. I learned that the mechanics wore UGA and the Engineers from GT told them what to do. I loved it.


Yep,,,, Thats because they GT enjaneeerrrs couldnt do it. :jump:


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> Tech fans know that college is for an education. Sports are extra.
> 
> I worked at Lockheed-Martin in Marietta, Ga for 2.9 years. I learned that the mechanics wore UGA and the Engineers from GT told them what to do. I loved it.



Who cares?

And


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> Tech fans know that college is for an education. Sports are extra.
> 
> I worked at Lockheed-Martin in Marietta, Ga for 2.9 years. I learned that the mechanics wore UGA and the Engineers from GT told them what to do. I loved it.



2.9 years ... my, what a distinguished career.  I know more UGA grads telling GT boys what do than visa versa.

As we all know, the way to get a GT grad off of the porch is to pay him for the pizza.   

Really boys, it sad when you guys have no more life than to post idiotic stuff such as this.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 4, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Sport, my skin is plenty thick.  Your comment was stupid even for a 6 year old. You take idjit to a whole new level.



Why don't you chill with the personal attacks?

This thread has a legitimate subject. There are a lot of UGA fans that have been calling for CMR to be fired this season(and last season). The clamor died down for the most part as the 10 game win streak progressed. With the blowout by LSU I figure some will start heating the seat again.


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmmmm.......

I seem to remember an LSU/GT game in the GA Dome not too long ago.  How'd that one end?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> Hmmmm.......
> 
> I seem to remember an LSU/GT game in the GA Dome not too long ago.  How'd that one end?



38-3 LSU smashed Georgia Tech in the 2008 Chick-fil-a Bowl 

One of the worst beatdowns in CFA Bowl history


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> Why don't you chill with the personal attacks?
> 
> This thread has a legitimate subject. There are a lot of UGA fans that have been calling for CMR to be fired this season(and last season). The clamor died down for the most part as the 10 game win streak progressed. With the blowout by LSU I figure some will start heating the seat again.



It is NOT a legitimate topic coming from an idjit Tech fan.  Really, go and look it up on wikipedia and get a LIFE!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 5, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> Hmmmm.......
> 
> I seem to remember an LSU/GT game in the GA Dome not too long ago.  How'd that one end?



Not good. Tech leads the series 12-7.



Les Miles said:


> 38-3 LSU smashed Georgia Tech in the 2008 Chick-fil-a Bowl
> 
> One of the worst beatdowns in CFA Bowl history



See above (note: above means "over your post").



MudDucker said:


> It is NOT a legitimate topic coming from an idjit Tech fan.  Really, go and look it up on wikipedia and get a LIFE!





Sticks and stone can break my bones, but georgia choked 42-10!:jump:


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2011)

Poor jiminboagart, I guess if I were a Tech "fan", I would be off talking about other teams as well.   All we need to know about UGA and Tech is 10 out of the last 11.  Pretty much spells out where Tech now stands.  Can you say basement?

BTW jiminbogart, how is your brother lillyjoe doing these days.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 5, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Poor jiminboagart, I guess if I were a Tech "fan", I would be off talking about other teams as well.   All we need to know about UGA and Tech is 10 out of the last 11.  Pretty much spells out where Tech now stands.  Can you say basement?
> 
> BTW jiminbogart, how is your brother lillyjoe doing these days.



42-10!:jump:


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 5, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> 42-10!:jump:



How was watching the Tulane basketball game?


----------



## timothyroland (Dec 5, 2011)

Ga got beat by LSU in there conference game. Were was Tech during there conference game?  At home Becouse they can't make it there but every few years.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 5, 2011)

timothyroland said:


> ga got beat by lsu in there conference game. Were was tech during there conference game?  At home becouse they can't make it there but every few years.



42-10!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> 42-10!



10-1.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> 10-1.



Love your avatar!:jump:


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 5, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> Love your avatar!:jump:



Mine is better...... :jump:


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Mine is better...... :jump:



This.:jump:


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2011)

Its amusing to me when Tech fans go to ragging on Dawg fans because our sophmores and red shirt freshmen lost to LSU's professional football team. It tells me Tech fans got nothing left but schadenfreude. It makes you feel good about yourself but you can't build a winning college football program on it.

schadenfreude
Definition
scha·den·freu·de[ shïŸ¯d'n fròydÉ™ ]NOUN 
1. gloating at somebody else's bad luck: malicious or smug pleasure taken in somebody else's misfortune.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 5, 2011)

elfiii said:


> Its amusing to me when Tech fans go to ragging on Dawg fans because our sophmores and red shirt freshmen lost to LSU's professional football team. It tells me Tech fans got nothing left but schadenfreude. It makes you feel good about yourself but you can't build a winning college football program on it.
> 
> schadenfreude
> Definition
> ...



Check out my "location"!


----------



## PWalls (Dec 5, 2011)

elfiii said:


> Its amusing to me when Tech fans go to ragging on Dawg fans because our sophmores and red shirt freshmen lost to LSU's professional football team. It tells me Tech fans got nothing left but schadenfreude. It makes you feel good about yourself but you can't build a winning college football program on it.
> 
> schadenfreude
> Definition
> ...



Not all of us are ragging. At least you were in your conference championship (fully expected the outcome - like most dawg fans I know did as well). I was not expecting Tech to make it to theirs because of the youth we had. They actually did what I expected them to do this year. I was expecting 9-3 (we should have won one more). But, I am not overly disappointed. Would be nice to close out the year with a bowl win though.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2011)

PWalls said:


> Not all of us are ragging. At least you were in your conference championship (fully expected the outcome - like most dawg fans I know did as well). I was not expecting Tech to make it to theirs because of the youth we had. They actually did what I expected them to do this year. I was expecting 9-3 (we should have won one more). But, I am not overly disappointed. Would be nice to close out the year with a bowl win though.



Ditto on most accounts but I really expected ya'll to make the conference championship game but the wheels came off on ya'll right at the end.

Best of luck in your bowl game.


----------



## timothyroland (Dec 5, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> 42-10!



31-17. 10-11 that would be the score after GA beat tech in there stadium and CMR record since he's been at GA. Not to mention he's won every game against tech in atl.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 2, 2012)

godogs57 said:


> I wanted him fired before we won the East....He is NOT the coach that will ever take us to the NC game....ever. He is not intelligent enough to pull that off.





Sugar HillDawg said:


> How can that buffoon come out and tell Mark Bradley that we'll be "knocking on the door to greatness soon" after a display like that today.
> 
> ...if CMR doesn't like it he can go too.





timothyroland said:


> If GA can't do something next year we need to start over with new coaches.





Georgiadawgs78 said:


> ...I'm not sure if Richt doesn't need to go with his conservative views going along with Bobo.






Case in point.

As I stated, I think Richt is a fine coach. Bobo on the other hand...


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 2, 2012)

C'mon man.... not this crap again.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> C'mon man.... not this crap again.



I thought it was appropriate when I saw the post of godogs57's I quoted.

I am not a Bulldogs fan, but I think Richt is a fine coach(read my posts). It amazes me folks are always calling for his head.
I think UGA will be top 10 next season.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 3, 2012)

jiminbogart said:


> I like the guy and he does a good job.
> 
> I know a lot of UGA fans want his head.
> 
> What say the fateful?



You need to go worry about your own team and why it isn't out looking for a new coach!


----------



## HuntDawg (Jan 3, 2012)

The state of Georgia is ranked roughly 3rd in the nation with the number of 4 and 5 star recruits that play high school football. How is it acceptable to not be in the top 10 every year with this much in-state talent? Our only in-state competition is Tech. CMR is a great guy, but there is no excuse to not finish in the top 10 at least 8 out of 10 years. Can anyone please show me how this concept is not correct?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 3, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> You need to go worry about your own team and why it isn't out looking for a new coach!



So I'm not allowed to discuss any team but Tech on a sports forum?

Yeah right, let me know how that works out.

BTW, if CPJ is gone from Tech please send CMR to North Avenue.


----------



## Meriweather Deer Hunter (Jan 4, 2012)

I think CMR is a very good coach. I think our defense needs improvement. When we played any real good teams our defense let us down. Hopefully those problems will be addressed. Our #3 ranked defense was a misled stat due to the quality of opponents we beat.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 4, 2012)

Meriweather Deer Hunter said:


> I think CMR is a very good coach. I think our defense needs improvement. When we played any real good teams our defense let us down. Hopefully those problems will be addressed. Our #3 ranked defense was a misled stat due to the quality of opponents we beat.



Let's look at the top defenses we played and how each team did-

Vs lsu- UGA had 296 yds and lsu had 237

Vs SC- UGA had 436 and SC had 395

Vs msu- UGA had 339 and msu had 390

So are the defensive numbers from lsu, SC and msu also misleading?


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Jan 4, 2012)

Would yall please fire richt so we can get him back in tallahasee we miss him . We aint been worth a dang since he left.. Go noles


----------



## gin house (Jan 4, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Let's look at the top defenses we played and how each team did-
> 
> Vs lsu- UGA had 296 yds and lsu had 237
> 
> ...




  Very much so.   Who cares what you give up between the 20's?  Its about keeping them out of the endzone and creating turnovers, running the clock down, running the ball.  Did you see the michigan/va tech game yesterday?   VT controlled the game but mich won with around 175 yards compared to a pile from VT.  I dont know much about the other two games but the south carolina game...thats stat includes return yards also, we have bad special teams, our defense has nothing to do with that.  Stats can be misleading.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 4, 2012)

gin house said:


> [/I dont know much about the other two games but the south carolina game...thats stat includes return yards also, we have bad special teams, our defense has nothing to do with that.  Stats can be misleading.



How do you figure that?  188 yds rushing + 248 yds passing = 436 total yards.  That stat does NOT include return yards.


----------



## Meriweather Deer Hunter (Jan 5, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Let's look at the top defenses we played and how each team did-
> 
> Vs lsu- UGA had 296 yds and lsu had 237
> 
> ...



Good Morn Rex and ty for your direct response. As a fellow Dawg fan I am not wanting to argue with you but it looks like you disagree with me so i will try to state my case a little better.

How many top 20 teams did we beat?

Boise State stats were not mentioned in your post.

In 2 out of 3 of your stats mentioned above  Our offense outgained the opponents offense but we lost all 3 of those games. True enough special teams hurt us in 2 of those losses for sure. Losses to LSU and MS we had half time leads to just fall apart in the 2nd half. MS got the ball back with less than 2 minutes in the game and drove 80+ yards on us. To me true tuff defenses dont allow that to happen.

All my friends and family are big Dawg fans and we usually have a big get together and watch the games. When AM was throwing 50+ TD passes everyone in the room loved him and nothing was said bad about Coach Bobo. Then 2nd half comes and LSU and MS throw up 70 + points in the 2nd half of those games and now its all their fault and fire CMR and Coach Bobo. I respectfully disagree.

I love UGA football no I LOVE UGA FOOTBALL!! I am not here to bash my team. I just think our defenses stats are misleading. In my opinion you score 30 + points in 2 different games and lose both, it not the OC's fault!

Well Rex, we are off on the recruiting trail and off to a good start. We have again signed the top running back in the nation, if we can sign some top defensive guys I think we can run the SEC East for years to come.

GO DAWGS


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 5, 2012)

You're having a lot of fun with this aren't you Jim?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 5, 2012)

Mdh, I'm not arguing about the lack of quality wins, but rather adressing the #3 defense being a misleading stat.  I was pointing out that the teams with the top defenses, had similar issues to us, in terms of giving up yds.  As for having 70 put up on us in the second half, credit poor special teams, field position and Murray being color blind.  We certainly didn't play a flawless 2nd half, but it wasn't all on the defense.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 5, 2012)

And in the lsu game, much of the scoring was on our offense/special teams and not so much on our d.

It all started in the 2nd qtr, with mathieu's punt return for a TD.

In the second half, our first possession resulted in a fumble, recovered by lsu on our 27.

Second possession resulted in a punt, which was returned to our 17.

Add murray's pick 6 in the fourth, his int on the lsu 30 and there you have it.

2 scores were by special teams, or a int returned for a TD and 2 scores were from within the UGA 27.  When that happens against a strong team, you're toast


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 5, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> And in the lsu game, much of the scoring was on our offense/special teams and not so much on our d.
> 
> It all started in the 2nd qtr, with mathieu's punt return for a TD.
> 
> ...



That pretty well sums up the South Carolina game too.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 5, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> That pretty well sums up the South Carolina game too.



Yep.


----------



## Meriweather Deer Hunter (Jan 5, 2012)

thnx for the info Rex, I see your point


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 6, 2012)

4HAND said:


> You're having a lot of fun with this aren't you Jim?



I must admit, it is entertaining.

You would think fans of a team that hasn't won a NC in 32 years would be more forgiving to CMR.

UGA is not LSU, UF, AL, or Auburn for crying out loud.

UGA is the best team in Georgia.

Maybe Tech can beat GA one more time before I pass on.


----------



## NHHunter45 (Jan 6, 2012)

I love how yall are bashin richt sayin hes the reason ga wont make it to the national championship. How bout lookin at bobo. Calls three straight runs plays for no gain with under 3 minutes on the clock up by 7 in the 4th quarter against michigan state all that did was give them the chance to tie the game and win in ot. Bobo should be the one on the choppin block because he calls way to conservative plays to early in the game and it always ends up costin ga the game


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 7, 2012)

It is probably bad form for me to bump this thread, but I can't help myself. 

I'm on a schadenfreude high!


----------



## mmcneil (Oct 7, 2012)

Im on board, dont forget bobo.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 8, 2012)

Fire them ALL!


----------



## BigDollar (Oct 8, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Its amusing to me when Tech fans go to ragging on Dawg fans because our sophmores and red shirt freshmen lost to LSU's professional football team. It tells me Tech fans got nothing left but schadenfreude. It makes you feel good about yourself but you can't build a winning college football program on it.
> 
> schadenfreude
> Definition
> ...



I'll have plenty of schadenfreude if South Carolina loses this weekend.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 27, 2012)

Will today be the last nail in CMR's coffin?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 27, 2012)

jiminbogart said:


> Will today be the last nail in CMR's coffin?



No...


----------



## Buck (Oct 27, 2012)

Possibly.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks like he may be around a while longer.

Grantham's defense did an excellent job today.


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2012)

At one point late in the 4th they had more penalty yards than offensive yards.


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 27, 2012)

riprap said:


> At one point late in the 4th they had more penalty yards than offensive yards.



team was amped up today i know it could have cost us,but glad to see them look alive....


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 27, 2012)

jiminbogart said:


> So I'm not allowed to discuss any team but Tech on a sports forum?
> 
> Yeah right, let me know how that works out.
> 
> BTW, if CPJ is gone from Tech please send CMR to North Avenue.



You can discuss whatever you want, but a GT fan discussing the UGA coach just makes you look silly.  If that turns your crank, knock yourself out!


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 27, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> You can discuss whatever you want, but a GT fan discussing the UGA coach just makes you look silly.  If that turns your crank, knock yourself out!





I live in Athens. This place is crawling with current and former coaches and players. If I can't discuss UGA football coaches that means I can't talk to 99% of the local population.

Like I have stated in the past, with all the UGA "fans" wanting CMR's head after every 10 win season, send him on down to North Avenue. Tech will be happy to have him.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 27, 2012)

jiminbogart said:


> I live in Athens. This place is crawling with current and former coaches and players. If I can't discuss UGA football coaches that means I can't talk to 99% of the local population.
> 
> Like I have stated in the past, with all the UGA "fans" wanting CMR's head after every 10 win season, send him on down to North Avenue. Tech will be happy to have him.



I'm sorry you feel challenged for a conversation topic.  

Check my threads, I am not one of those who has been after his head.  Honestly, the USC loss shock my confidence, but this win over Florida helps!


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 19, 2014)

Y'all are starting early this year!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=817053


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 19, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> It is probably bad form for me to bump this thread, but I can't help myself.
> 
> I'm on a schadenfreude high!



Nah bump all you want.  None of us care what you think.  And we will all still be UGA fans no matter what you bump.  So bump away little bumper.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 19, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah bump all you want.  None of us care what you think.  And we will all still be UGA fans no matter what you bump.  So bump away little bumper.



Man that hurt. Not very Christian like I must say.


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Sep 21, 2014)

Who will y'all replace him with? Bobby Pertino?

I get that he is an underachiever, but be careful what you wish for. Look how long it's taking Tennessee to rebound. Look at Florida, look how many coaches Alabama went through. It might get worse, but idc either way. Just a thought


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> Man that hurt. Not very Christian like I must say.



Neither are you.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 21, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Neither are you.



Well get us some cold beer. We'll be side by side down in the fiery pit.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> Well get us some cold beer. We'll be side by side down in the fiery pit.



Lol. Nah I ain't going there.  I'm not a good guy sometimes but I'm going to avoid that one.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 8, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lol. Nah I ain't going there.  I'm not a good guy sometimes but I'm going to avoid that one.



I'll be there without you then. I hope they have marshmallows.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


T


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Bump
> 
> 
> T



The Richt Haters Club would have found it all on their own.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 29, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Bump
> 
> 
> T



Let the record show that I did not bump this thread.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 29, 2015)

I just heard Richt was canned at UGA!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> I just heard Richt was canned at UGA!



noooooooooiioooooooooooooooahhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnoooooooooooooko


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like you should get your own crying towel... Funny how a techie jumps on a bandwagon as fast as he can.. Are you lil joey's brother??  What I think is you should go find your buddy and make sure he puts up the UGA avatar that he is suppose to tonight...
> 
> Us Dawgs talk the talk and we follow through.. We lost to the #1 team... And you guys will always lose to us..



I still stand with what I said in 2011!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> I just heard Richt was canned at UGA!



Hey Aunt Jemima, what took you so long?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Hey Aunt Jemima, what took you so long?



I'm not sure if I should be feeling sexually harassed or like the victim of racist bullying. 

I do have the sudden urge for pancakes though.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> I'm not sure if I should be feeling sexually harassed or like the victim of racist bullying.
> 
> I do have the sudden urge for pancakes though.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I still stand with what I said in 2011!!



And you will always be right. It is a shame we cant play a team like Auburn every week of the season. We would have 13 Championships at least.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2015)

Auburn is one of the weakest teams that we have to play year in and out. Most years you can mark it down as a W. Then once ever blue moon they have a lucky miracle play that happens once ever 55 years and they think they Kang.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Auburn is one of the weakest teams that we have to play year in and out. Most years you can mark it down as a W. Then once ever blue moon they have a lucky miracle play that happens once ever 55 years and they think they Kang.



They have won a national championship in this millennium though.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 11, 2018)

Alrighty, is it time for the U to can Mr. Richt?


----------

